# Zu ruhig hier, im Odenwald...



## sharky (22. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen,

lebt ihr noch? wassn los in letzter zeit? keiner mehr da, keine touren, keine threads, lebt ihr noch oder was ist los?? 

war heut mit rich ne runde fahren und plane demnächst mal wieder ne katzenbuckelrunde, wenn die strecke etwas trockener ist. wie sieht es bei euch aus?

gruß


----------



## kraichgauer (22. Juli 2007)

Jau, Shark 

Hau mal auf den Putz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (23. Juli 2007)

Bin noch da ! 

Und ab und an find ich gar ne Tour an die ich mich dranhänge.

Ne Katzenbuckel Tour ! Da wäre ich dabei wenn ich Zeit habe ! 

Ich kann bis jetzt nicht am Wochenende vom 27-29 Juli, 3-5 August und 17-19 August


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. Juli 2007)

Wie bei der letzten Katzenbuckelrunde wäre ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## sharky (23. Juli 2007)

schön dass es doch noch aktive biker hier gibt 

also ich plane ja grad ne katzenbuckel-extreme-tour: ca. 110km, 2500hm etc. 

aber man könnte auch einfach die runde von letztem mal fahren  wie sieht es denn am 11. august aus?? würde samstag vorziehen, dann hat man sonntag zum regenerieren


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2007)

auch ich lebe noch...

Hi,

ihr kennt mich zwar noch nicht, aber am 24.07.2007 wird es wieder eine Hausrunde: von Bensheim über das Fürstenlager zum Felsenmeer und aks 2ter Hügel der Melibokus gefahren. Start um 17:30 bis 18:00 Uhr in Fehlheim. Möglicher Treffpunkt Fürstenlager oder Auerbach an der Minigolfanlage oder dort auf dem Weg....

Ja, bei ner Tour ausserhalb meiner Hausrunde wär ich auch mal mit dabei...

Allerdings sind schon viele privaten Termine in der nächsten Zeit.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## sharky (23. Juli 2007)

@lars
die tour klingt interessant, dürfte aber dem großteil von uns leider nicht viel bringen da wir meist aus der gegend HN - MOS - HD kommen und es wohl zeitlich nicht bis 18.00 nach bensheim schaffen. ich schon garnet 
steigt sowas auch mal samstag / sonntag?


----------



## Micro767 (23. Juli 2007)

aber vieleicht klappt es bei mir !

Und wenn, können Lars und ich mal schaun ob wir ne Tour zusammen planen und nen Termin finden für alle hier ! Ab Bahnhof Bensheim


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Juli 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> schön dass es doch noch aktive biker hier gibt
> 
> also ich plane ja grad ne katzenbuckel-extreme-tour: ca. 110km, 2500hm etc.
> 
> aber man könnte auch einfach die runde von letztem mal fahren  wie sieht es denn am 11. august aus?? würde samstag vorziehen, dann hat man sonntag zum regenerieren



Find ich *******. Samstags hab ich Assessorkurs in HD, wie Du weißt.


----------



## drivingghost (23. Juli 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> also ich plane ja grad ne katzenbuckel-extreme-tour: ca. 110km, 2500hm etc.




und wie lang stellst du dir die fahrzeit vor?


----------



## LarsLipp (23. Juli 2007)

Hi,

die Hausrunde wird eigentlich sehr regelmässig gedreht. Wenn ich nicht an den See fahre eigentlich immer Samstags / Sonntags. Ist dann keine Feierabend Runde, da hatte ich ja mal nen EIntrag im Forum.

Wenns morgen klappt, werd ich mal mitdem Micro das Thema besprechen. Wann könnt ihr denn unter der Woche?

Bin aber auch mal auf ne neue Tour gespannt, bin erst seit Januar etwas aktiver mit dem neuen Rad...

Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Juli 2007)

1. Bin ich zur Zeit sehr passiv. Jedenfalls was das Bedienen des Forums angeht.
2. Bin ich Samstag nicht da 

Aber haut rein. Am 18.8. wollte ich evtl. noch mal den Burgenweg bestreiten. Endlich mal komplett. Ohne Abkürzung. Aber bei dem Wetter sehe ich echt schwarz!


----------



## Micro767 (24. Juli 2007)

Hi ! 

Die Feierabernd Runde mit LarsLipp hängt nur noch vom Wetter ab ! Sonst ist alles geplant.

Am Wochenden vom 11/12 August wäre ich bei einer normalen Katenbuckel Tour mit dabei aber 110km und 2500hm sind leider noch immer viel zu viel für mich !

Am 18/19 August bin ich am Tegernsee hoffentlich bei schönem Wetter !

Am 25/26 August könnten wir dann vieleicht was ab Bensheim organisieren !?


----------



## sharky (24. Juli 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> und wie lang stellst du dir die fahrzeit vor?



Den ganzen tag, morgens spätestens um 9.00 bei mir starten!

auf trails geht es dann nach mosbach, über nüstenbach nach reichenbuch, von da ab dann die "normale" katzenbuckelrunde bis zurück nach gerach, dann über die margarethenschlucht und die schreckhoftrails zurück nach MOS, den trail die stadt rein, beim FF den buggl hoch und durch den wald heim, alternativ über die burg

@mirco & lars
Stellt doch einfach mal ein paar vorschläge ins last minute biking ein, unter der woche geht bei mir eher schlecht aber am WE bin ich da flexibel


----------



## Micro767 (24. Juli 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> Den ganzen tag, morgens spätestens um 9.00 bei mir starten!
> 
> auf trails geht es dann nach mosbach, über nüstenbach nach reichenbuch, von da ab dann die "normale" katzenbuckelrunde bis zurück nach gerach, dann über die margarethenschlucht und die schreckhoftrails zurück nach MOS, den trail die stadt rein, beim FF den buggl hoch und durch den wald heim, alternativ über die burg



D.h. ich könnte nach Reichenbuch bis nach Gerach mit in die "Normal" Tour mit einsteigen ?


----------



## Micro767 (24. Juli 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> @mirco & lars
> Stellt doch einfach mal ein paar vorschläge ins last minute biking ein, unter der woche geht bei mir eher schlecht aber am WE bin ich da flexibel




Einfach einstellen mag ich nicht ! Lieber schon mal vorhorschen ob wer Intersse und Zeit hat, sonst steht man am Treffpunkt und keiner kommt ! das kenn ich schon vom letzten Sonntag  und in dem Fall fehlte ja der Guide !


----------



## sharky (24. Juli 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> D.h. ich könnte nach Reichenbuch bis nach Gerach mit in die "Normal" Tour mit einsteigen ?



theoretisch ja, aber dann fährst du uns ja davon wenn du nur die hälfte der strecke dabei bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Knowledge (24. Juli 2007)

> also ich plane ja grad ne katzenbuckel-extreme-tour: ca. 110km, 2500hm etc.



Sorry ist mir zu heavy.


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (24. Juli 2007)

...katzenbuckel kenn ich gar nicht! würde mich schon mal interessieren. aber die km sind für mich auch bei weitem zu heftig. könnte mich auch höchstens mit ´ner teilstrecke anfreunden. aber vorher müßte ich mir eh erst mal auf der landkarte angucken wovon ihr da redet.
ansonsten isses bei mir dieses jahr etwas verzwickt - hab fast kein wochenende zeit (naja, bei mir wird grad die hochzeit geplant ) 
und wenn zeit wäre ist schlechtes wetter! 
Und nach Feierabend fahr ich zwar auch immer mal ne Runde, aber bis ich zu ´nem treff in bensheim wäre, isses dunkel


----------



## Micro767 (25. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin !

Feierabend Runde gestern war toll ! 

Von Fehlheim, durchs Fürstenlager zum Felsenmeer, rauf zum Ohlyturm und von da rüber zum Melibocos. Den Meli gerade runter nach Zwingenberg und zurück nach Fehlheim.

28km bei ca. 720hm für ne Feierabend Runde garnicht mal schlecht !

Für ne geführte Tour haben wir jetzt noch nichts ausgemacht !


----------



## LarsLipp (25. Juli 2007)

Hi Micro767,

ja, auch mir hats Spass gemacht. Und so lange es noch so lange hell ist, reicht die Abfahrt ja um 18:00 Uhr. Ich schließe mich mal der allgemeinen Meinung an: 110 km mit sooo vielen HM ist mir auch zu viel. 60km mit 1500hm ist noch in meinem Bereich. 8hoffe ich...)

Werde hier auch wieder meine Feierabenrunde ankündigen, auch wenn es wohl nur wenige bis 18:00 Uhr nach Bensheim schaffen....

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Damistam (25. Juli 2007)

Bin auch auf jeden Fall wieder dabei 

Tour war geil geführt und spassig


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (25. Juli 2007)

Damistam schrieb:


> Bin auch auf jeden Fall wieder dabei
> 
> Tour war geil geführt und spassig



Waren aber auch nur 1900 hm und 80 km


----------



## sharky (25. Juli 2007)

Ok, ok, ok 

Die extremerunde ist wirklich net ohne und ist ne ganztagestour von früh morgens bis spät abends. Für jemand, der die strecke nicht kennt und nicht weiss, wie man die kraft einteilen soll, als "erstbefahrung" sicher nicht optimal

Aber wir können ja mal wieder die "normale" katzenbuckelrunde mit ca. 60km und 1500 - 1800hm fahren, wann ist mir recht egal, außer am 25/26 august hab ich eigentlich immer zeit und stehe ab neckarelz gerne als guide zur verfügung

Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Micro767 (25. Juli 2007)

Wie gesagt ! Bei ner "normalen" Katzenbuckel Tour bin ich gerne wieder mit dabei ! Hängt natürlich vom Termin mit ab ob ich Zeit habe oder nicht !


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (25. Juli 2007)

Da bin ich auch dabei !


----------



## sharky (25. Juli 2007)

also dann sagt eben mal an wann es geht, aus rücksicht auf kraichgauer und geisterfahrer sollte das ganze an nem sonntag steigen. dieser sonntag geht nicht, dann isses mir wurscht bis zum 26. august, da kann ich nicht

was den rest angeht, richte ich mich nach euch und dem wetter, wenn es vorher zu stark geregnet hat sag ich die runde ab weil es auf den steinigen trails zu rutschig wird

also, terminvorschläge von euch bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (26. Juli 2007)

12 August !!!  

Denn sonst kann ich erst wieder Sonntags im September !


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (26. Juli 2007)

Sorry aber Sonntags morgens hab ich nie Zeit. Kann somit nicht mitfahren.


----------



## alex75 (26. Juli 2007)

Ich hätte auch Interesse an einer Katzenbuckeltour, am 12. August habe ich bis jetzt auch nocht Zeit.

Ich habe momentan Urlaub, hat jemand Zeit und Lust für eine Tour nächste Woche?

Alexander


----------



## BIG HIT 81 (26. Juli 2007)

hi leute ich wär auch dabei aber 110 km mit mein 20kilo bike schaff ich net auser es geht nur de buggel runter


----------



## sharky (26. Juli 2007)

BIG HIT 81 schrieb:


> hi leute ich wär auch dabei aber 110 km mit mein 20kilo bike schaff ich net auser es geht nur de buggel runter



naja, die kleine runde sind ja nur 60km... 
wenn du die 1800hm außer acht lässt, geht es im prinzip ja auch nur buggl nunder


----------



## Micro767 (26. Juli 2007)

sind es wirklich 1800hm oder ging die letzten male einfach nur meim HAC sooo falsch ?


----------



## LarsLipp (26. Juli 2007)

Hi,

das mit dem 12ten klingt gut. Obwohl am 11ten wohl eine "Abschussparty" gefeiert wird. Da kann ich erst Samstagsnachts entschieden ob ich kann. Aber eigentlich spricht nix dagegen...


PS: wo ist dann der Treffpunkt? 

So ruhig ist es ja gar nicht hier im Odenwaldforum...

Der Sommer ist ja ein richtiger Bikesommer, na heute gehts wohl für ne Runde an den See...

Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## sharky (26. Juli 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> sind es wirklich 1800hm oder ging die letzten male einfach nur meim HAC sooo falsch ?



kann sein dass wir das letzte mal, als du dabei warst, "nur" die 1500er runde gefahren sind, aber nach neuesten streckenoptimierungen kommen wir schon so auf 1800hm wenn mans drauf anlegt


----------



## BIG HIT 81 (26. Juli 2007)

ja 60km sind ok da wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (26. Juli 2007)

Startpunkt ist bestimmt wieder der Bahnhof in Neckarelz, nehm ich an !

Da könnten theoretisch Big Hit 81 LarsLipp und ich zusammen fahren ! Oder ?
Nur 3 Räder in/auf ein Auto ?


----------



## BIG HIT 81 (26. Juli 2007)

also ich nehm noch kollege mit weis ja net mit was  lars hin fährt


----------



## Micro767 (27. Juli 2007)

@sharky

und ? Trägst Du den Termin im "Last Minute Biking" ein ?   
damit wir uns alle eintragen können


----------



## Schwarzer Biker (27. Juli 2007)

...also ich muß das spontan überlegen. 60 km und 1800 hm sind für meine verhältnisse schon recht heftig. 
...und ich hab eben mal neckarelz im routenplaner gecheckt: 1,5 std fahrzeit für die "anreise" minimum. bin mir net sicher ob ich dann nach so´ner tour auch wieder mein auto heim bekomm! wird wohl auch so´n bissel davon abhängen wie´s wetter is!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Juli 2007)

Bin dabei.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juli 2007)

Hi,

werde am 31.07.2007 wieder die Hausrunde ansteuern. Hat jemand Lust?

Abfahrt so gegen 18:00 Uhr in Bensheim oder Bensheim Fehlheim.

Später wird eher schlecht, da wir sonst zu stark in die Dunkelheit fahren..

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (30. Juli 2007)

Darf ich wieder mit ? 

17:45 bis 18:00 Uhr bei Dir wäre morgen kein Problem, da ich das Rad schon heute ins Auto laden könnte und direkt von der Arbeit aus losfahren würde.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juli 2007)

Hi Micro767,

na klar, ich erwarte dich dann. Das Wetter sieht ja einigermasen aus. Wenn noch jemand lust hat, nur zu...

So, da sind wir morgen schon zu zweit. ..

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (30. Juli 2007)

Hab gerade noh ne Flachlandrunde gedreht und auch gleich das Rad ins Auto geladen. 

cu tomorrow !


----------



## LarsLipp (31. Juli 2007)

Hi,

wir treffen dann auf dem Weg zum Fürstenlager einen Bekannten. Da sind wir ja wieder nicht alleine. Na, so ruhig ist es im Odenwald ja doch nicht.

Und das Wetter passt auch .

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2007)

Hab ich gestern auf den letzten 5 Metern noch nen Platten bekommen !    habs beim einladen ins Auto erst gemerkt   und da ja heut noch ne weitere Runde ansteht musste ich natürlich noch nen neuen Schlauch einziehen.

War wieder ne Top Feierabend Runde und bringt mich auf den Trail ganz langsam auch vorwärst


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2007)

Im Namen von LarsLipp:
_
Hi,

werde am 02.08.2007 wieder die Hausrunde ansteuern. Hat jemand Lust?

Abfahrt so gegen 18:00 Uhr in Bensheim oder Bensheim Fehlheim.

Später wird eher schlecht, da wir sonst zu stark in die Dunkelheit fahren._

Und ich werd wieder versuchen mit von der Partie zu sein


----------



## LarsLipp (1. August 2007)

Hi,

erstemal danke für die vorabinfo.

Na vieleicht werden wir morgen auch mal ne Alternativroute übers Alsbacher Schloss ansteueren. Hängt aber ein wenig von der Handyerreichbarkeit des Tourführers ab...

Also wenn jemand Lust hat...

Einfach meldenper PM...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2007)

Wenn das Wetter mit spielt bin ich pünktlich am Treffunkt !

Hatte gestern schon wieder ein Platten   diesmal aber nicht alleine !


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2007)

Wetter spielt leider nicht mit und da ich noch ein zeitliches Problem nach der Tour hätte, sage ich hiermit ab  

Aus Frust geh ich erstmal neue Schläuche kaufen und kuck mal ob´s was neues gibt beim Bike-Discounter.


----------



## LarsLipp (6. August 2007)

Hi,

wurde ja am Donnerstag noch recht schön, sind dann ne halbe Stunde später gestartet. Der Tom ist doch recht fitt und ich war total im Arsch 

Na Sehr wahrscheinlich findet am Donnerstag wieder ne Runde statt, aber erstmal noch das Wetter abwarten.

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (6. August 2007)

Wenn ich mein Rad vor Donnerstag zurück habe bin ich wieder mit von der Partie ! Sollte ich es erst Donnerstag holen können paßt es zeitlich leider nicht mehr, denn ich komm aus dem Laden meist nur raus wenn der Besitzer hinter mir die Tür abschließt, er hat sie aber auch schon einem vor mir abgeschlossen. Paradies ! im Radladen eingeschlossen !


----------



## Micro767 (7. August 2007)

So schaut gut aus das ich mein Rad morgen schon zurück bekomme !  

Jetzt müssen wir nur auf halbwegs gescheites Wetter hoffen !


----------



## LarsLipp (7. August 2007)

Hi,

für den Donnerstag sieht es eher mau aus. Na mal abwarten. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.

Eventuell starten wir auch morgen, aber da kannst du ja leider nicht...

Bis dann

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (8. August 2007)

Also mein Rad bekomme ich heute am Startpunkt der heutigen schlecht Wettertour !   

Das nen ich Service eines Radladens ! Nach der Reperatur bekommt man das Rad fix und fertig an den Startpunkt der Feierabend-Runde gebracht und braucht nur noch los radeln ! ! !


----------



## Andre1311 (10. August 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ab nächster woche mittwoch beginnt endlich mein wohl verdienter urlaub.

würde mich in meinem urlaub dann auch öfters mal an ne tour mit dran hängen, wenn hier mal wieder was geplant ist.
von mir aus auch mal ne tagestour, wenn evt. noch urlauber da sind. (mein können : ca. 80 km und 1500hm) ;-)


bis denne.....


----------



## LarsLipp (11. August 2007)

Hi,

na ich habe keinen Urlaub (nicht zur Zeit....). Also bei mir immer erst nach Feierabend und am Wochenende. Aber wenn du Lust hast, gibt es eventuell nächsten Donnerstag (ich denke der Dienstag fällt flach, wieder ne Feierabendrunde...

Mehr dann wieder hier...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Micro767 (11. August 2007)

Ich kann auch wieder die nächsten 3 Wochen problemlos ab ca. 17:45 Uhr (je nach Verkehrstlage auf der A67&A5) an Feierabendrounden, zwischen Darmstadt und sagen wir mal Dossenheim) teilnehmen !


----------



## 4x4 (12. August 2007)

So, bin wieder da, 

Frankreichurlaub beendet, 
Fox geplatzt.
Jetzt mit Ersatzgabel wieder einsatzbereit.
Nächste Woche soll das Wetter ja wiede passen.

@micro767, wo fahren wir wann hin?


----------



## Micro767 (13. August 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da,
> 
> Frankreichurlaub beendet,
> Fox geplatzt.
> ...



Und wie war der Urlaub ?

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich am Tegernsee aber das Wochenende 25-26 August und 01-02 Sept. ist noch frei für MTB Touren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (13. August 2007)

Also, das war "kein" Bike-Urlaub.
Mit family und Womo haben wir fast 5000 km in 4 Wochen abgespult,
immerhin kein einziges mal Campingplatz oder Womostellplätze.
In der Normandie haben wir an der Nationalen Zuchtausstellung für afrikanische Windhunde mit anschließendem Windhund Querfeldeinrennen
teilgenommen (also unsere Hunde) Rennen und Ausstellung haben wir gewonnen.
Dann gab`s viel Kultur: Chartres, Hinkelsteinsetzungen etc.....

Da Nordfrankreich recht flach ist und das Wetter an der Nordküste der Bretagne nicht der Bringer war, bin ich die ersten 2 Wochen nur 280 km mit vielleicht 120 hm  gefahren.
Dann verflüchtigte sich die Luft in meiner Gabel (Kartusche undicht) Garantiefall nach 4 Monaten .Schluß, Ende mit biken.

Da mein 2. Hoby Gleitschirmfliegen ist, sind wir nach Arcachon (Höchste Düne 114m Frankreichs) gefahren und ich bin 3 Tage geflogen.
Längster Flug über 2 Stunden.

Danach duch Zentralfrankreich (Dordogne) nach Annecy.
Da hätte ich auch schön fliegen können, wenn das Wetter nicht so bescheiden
gewesen wäre. Aber ihr habt`s ja letzte Woche auch nicht besser gehabt.
Weil es in der Schweiz und im Schwarzwald auch nur geschifft hat, sind wir 
3 Tage früher zurückgekomen.
Hier bin ich aber schon am So. mit Rocksichocki-Ersatz 35 km gestrampelt.
Und heute Stess  im Job wie immer...........


----------



## Micro767 (14. August 2007)

Na dann wirds Zeit das wir wieder ne schöne Tour fahren !


----------



## Micro767 (16. August 2007)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> na ich habe keinen Urlaub (nicht zur Zeit....). Also bei mir immer erst nach Feierabend und am Wochenende. Aber wenn du Lust hast, gibt es eventuell nächsten Donnerstag (ich denke der Dienstag fällt flach, wieder ne Feierabendrunde...
> 
> ...



Und wie schauts aus heute ?


----------



## LarsLipp (16. August 2007)

Hi,

na klar geht es heute wieder los. Konnte dich eben nicht erreichen. Der wir treffen dann wieder am Fürstenlager auf ein / zwei Kollegen...

Kannst ja nochmal kurz bescheid gebe... Bin wahrscheinlich auch ein paar Minuten eher da, aber muss ja noch packen...

Bis dann

Andreas


----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2007)

Hat ja gut geklappt gestern ! 

Bin gespannt auf die Fotos !

Nächste Woche Dienstag Bensheim/Fehlheim bzw. Einfahrt Fürstenlager !


----------



## LarsLipp (17. August 2007)

Hi,

na ich werde wohl noch Fotos reinstellen, leider war wohl ein falsches Programm eingestellt und das ein oder andere Bild ist nicht zum veröffentlichen...

Ja, sieht eigentlich gut aus mit dem Dienstag. Der Tom ist dann im Urlaub, aber wir fahren ja auch zu zweit. 

Der Thread können wir ja noch die nächsten drei Wochen nutzen...

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2007)

Hi Leutz,

wie schaut es die 2 nächsten Wochenenden aus ?

Hat wer schon ne Tour vor ? 
Wo könnte man mitfahren ?
Sucht ausser mir auch noch jemand noch Touren zum mitfahren ?
Sollen / wollen wir was organisieren ?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## 4x4 (21. August 2007)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren,
aber die nächsten beiden Wochenenden klappts schon nicht mehr.

Wie isses heute Nachmittag ganz spontan?
Bis jetzt sieht das Wetter entgegen der Vorhersage noch gut aus.
Zur Not können wir ja kurzfristig canceln.


Treffpunkt Fürstenlager? Wann?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. August 2007)

Die nächsten zwei Wochenenden werden bei mir stressig, komme leider nicht zum Fahren. Danach dann gerne wieder.


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren,
> aber die nächsten beiden Wochenenden klappts schon nicht mehr.
> 
> Wie isses heute Nachmittag ganz spontan?
> ...



LarsLipp fährt heute ! Ich musste leider kurzfristig absagen.

kurz nach 18 Uhr Fürstenlager ist normal Treffpunkt aber er schaut bestimmt noch mal hier vorbei !


----------



## 4x4 (21. August 2007)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich da,
aber es soll ab 14:00 losgehen.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/096460.html


----------



## LarsLipp (21. August 2007)

Hi 4x4,

ja, ich muss arbeiten. D.H. es geht so gegen 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr bei mir los.

Wenn du willst und kannst, kann ich dir meine Adresse per PM senden. 

Ansonsten auch Treff Fürstenlager, wir treffen dort immer auf einen Kumpel aus Hochstädten, der ist aber im Urlaub...

Treffpunkt dann in Fehlheim, wenn du willst...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## 4x4 (21. August 2007)

Hallo LarsLipp,
ich hab Dir eine PN geschickt.
Danke, Micro767


----------



## Micro767 (21. August 2007)

aber gerne doch


----------



## alex75 (22. August 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> wie schaut es die 2 nächsten Wochenenden aus ?
> 
> ...


Wenn Du nach Heidelberg kommst, könnten wir am WE hier eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Micro767 (22. August 2007)

Klar könnnen wir ins Auge fassen ! 
Vieleicht will ja noch wer mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2007)

@Alex75

Samstag ? Wieviel Uhr, bitte nicht zu früh   und wo Treffen ?
Komme wieder mit dem Auto und bin daher flexiebel ! 

Sonntag fahr ich ab 10 Uhr ab Schriesheim mit den Pfaffenhuber´n  Treffunkt am Faß.


----------



## alex75 (23. August 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> @Alex75
> 
> Samstag ? Wieviel Uhr, bitte nicht zu früh   und wo Treffen ?
> Komme wieder mit dem Auto und bin daher flexiebel !
> ...



Ich hätte jetzt vorgeschlagen, wir treffen uns am Samstag (zw. 12 und 13 Uhr) in Schriesheim am Fass und dann zweimal zum Weißen Stein. 

Alexander


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2007)

Uhrzeit ist mehr als gut !


----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2007)

Hi Alex,

12 Uhr oder 13 Uhr oder doch 12:30 Uhr ?  

Fährt sonst noch wer mit ?


----------



## alex75 (24. August 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> 12 Uhr oder 13 Uhr oder doch 12:30 Uhr ?
> 
> Fährt sonst noch wer mit ?



Mir wäre 13 Uhr am liebsten.


----------



## Micro767 (24. August 2007)

o.k. 13 Uhr am Faß !


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. August 2007)

Vll. trifft man sich. Wir fahren um 16:00 von HD Richtung Norden.


----------



## Micro767 (25. August 2007)

Wir warenum 17:00 Uhr wieder zurück.

Leider war ich etwas platt aber war ne tolle Tour mit einige sehr schönen neuen Trails für mich, die mir Alex da gezeigt hatt !

THX ! ! !

Wenns klappt revanchiere ich mich nächstes Wochenende mit Felsenmeer und Melibocus !


----------



## alex75 (27. August 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Wir warenum 17:00 Uhr wieder zurück.
> 
> Leider war ich etwas platt aber war ne tolle Tour mit einige sehr schönen neuen Trails für mich, die mir Alex da gezeigt hatt !
> 
> ...



Hallo Dirk, mir hat die Tour auch viel Spass gemacht. Hier noch das Höhendiagramm:






Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

